# What do you miss most about your local vapeshop?



## Acidkill (22/6/20)

I shop for vape juice and gear pretty much all over the place, but usually I like my local Vape King shop(west rand) the best...i miss the clouds as I walk in, the human contact and the all the new goodies they have...been mixing mostly over this lockdown(which is also great), but boy, do I miss having a chat etc. how about you guys?

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (22/6/20)

I for one very very rarely go into vape shops. If i need something i just order online.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6


----------



## Stranger (22/6/20)

Also miss my local Vapeking, Alberton branch

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/6/20)

I miss the convenience.

But wont support my local shop anymore as I have been for last 4yrs.
I know they been doing side dealings to stay afloat during this time and when I contacted the owner to try get some e liquid ( i have their personal number ) , I got a message saying sorry cant help.

Well I'm sorry too once all this covid nonsense is over cause I cant help you either and support your store.

Maybe it's only R500 a month I spend at your store and will hardly make a difference, but R500 over years.... it all adds up.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (22/6/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> I miss the convenience.
> 
> But wont support my local shop anymore as I have been for last 4yrs.
> I know they been doing side dealings to stay afloat during this time and when I contacted the owner to try get some e liquid ( i have their personal number ) , I got a message saying sorry cant help.
> ...


Sounds a bit unfair IMHO. 
You are asking someone to risk a fine, and possibly their stock confiscated and won’t support them in future because they refuse to disobey the law of the country in your time of need?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/6/20)

Christos said:


> Sounds a bit unfair IMHO.
> You are asking someone to risk a fine, and possibly their stock confiscated and won’t support them in future because they refuse to disobey the law of the country in your time of need?



Yip it is unfair, life is very unfair but unfortunately if after 4 yrs of trading with a store if you dont see me as a loyal customer/friend then I need to change vendors.
We all know every single vape shop was opperating through the back door during lockdown (obviously none will admit it).

As I said they were operating (behind doors) just for me all doors were shut with my local shop unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## mrh (22/6/20)

Christos said:


> Sounds a bit unfair IMHO.
> You are asking someone to risk a fine, and possibly their stock confiscated and won’t support them in future because they refuse to disobey the law of the country in your time of need?


I guess vape shops already feel threatened by the universal lack of respect for their profession and their business, so for the sake of their survival it must seem imperative not to put a foot wring during this F$5^ lockdown!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LeislB (22/6/20)

I miss the chats, all the people I have ever met in vape shops have been so awesome, helpful, inviting and friendly. It's like being a vaper automatically makes you a nice person.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## kolakidd (22/6/20)

I miss my local Vape store, I don't really hang out there but they're great for advice, but honestly post lockdown I am going to spread my purchases to as many places as makes sense, In order to support the smaller players. I have found some super star vape stores online in this period, I think they need the support. I've started mixing, which is way cheaper, some of my savings can go into delivery costs.

I feel the same way about online non-vape stores generally, the big guys like Takealot are okay-ish and will survive this, but it's the smaller guys that are struggling hard and they need the support.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (22/6/20)

I usually stopped by Vaporiz Lounge on my way to work to see what new juices they got in. Serves as inspiration for my mixing sessions.

Assuming testing will be out of the picture I might have to spend some cash from now on.

I hope they provide or at least sell some samples. Even if it's like 5ml testers.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Random264 (22/6/20)

I miss just walking in and buying a single item. With the current state of things to buy a single item you have to buy a bottle of cbd juice and then pay for shipping. Then you consider the price of the cbd juice and it doesn't make sense to buy that one item so you end up adding more to you cart to offset the balance.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/6/20)

Maybe Im to old, but never been to a vape shop I felt a need to chit chat to anyone working there. After the third Vape shop I walked into my life and every sales assistant with his/her nose ring, baggy pants etc. blew clouds in my face, I now just walk in say what I want and leave. Its easier to get real info and facts from Jai Haze, Mike Vapes etc and then just go buy what you want, than to listen to a snotkop that knows nothing and just want to make a quick sale so he/she can get on their whatsapp again

edit: OK have to admit that twice I actually spoke to owners of a vape shop and the were way more mature and knowledgeable and pleasant to talk to, but unfortunately they not in the shops most of the time

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/6/20)

I miss the smiling faces when I walk in, must have something to do with the places I frequent, sometimes just a hi from the door on my way somewhere, sometimes only a short chat, sometimes a real visit. These guys and a girl, yep there is one, have become as much a part of me and my life as my own family, and that makes them my family. Some a lot younger than me, some of my age, but always a how are you, nice to see you, have a great one.

I for one cannot wait to just be able to walk in, say hi, say bye and feel refreshed and energized afterwards.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (22/6/20)

Random264 said:


> I miss just walking in and buying a single item. With the current state of things to buy a single item you have to buy a bottle of cbd juice and then pay for shipping. Then you consider the price of the cbd juice and it doesn't make sense to buy that one item so you end up adding more to you cart to offset the balance.


And who in lockdown can afford to buy unnecessarily. Even needing one thing costs a fortune.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## LeislB (22/6/20)

The guys in the vape shops have helped me so much. They were so patient and kind. I stated with a sub ohm set up and then moved to RTA. I was absolutely rubbish at making coils and rewicking, they helped me every single time and every time I went in I learned something new. Yes, most of them are way younger but they never made me feel like a Tannie and that in itself made such a difference to me.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/6/20)

I miss the nicotine.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/20)

At Lung Candy in Norwood it's an hour plus long visit , sit ,vape , chat , taste new juices , @GrantSchnepel , I miss your friendly mug .

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (23/6/20)

I do miss the occasional visit to a vape shop
But it’s mainly to visit people I know from my vaping journey
Most of my things I buy online

Am looking forward to visiting again when things settle down

I do partially agree with @Jean claude Vaaldamme , some vape shops employ people that don’t respect customers. And they too busy on WhatsApp. But you do get some vape shops that have great people who genuinely try help. I’ve had some good experiences at various shops around the country

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (23/6/20)

Both my local Vape KIng and Vape Cartel are super pleasant places to be in. Staff are great and friendly and even when I hear them saying " Look out it's him again" I just know they say it with love.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## king-ding-n-ling (23/6/20)

Definitely miss buying unnecessary things and being in the dogbox for buying unnecessary things.... So now i miss the peace and quiet of being in the dogbox.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## king-ding-n-ling (23/6/20)

Its also about the only place where guys can talk about how the different size tips feel on your lips without being looked at weirdly

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## mrh (23/6/20)

StompieZA said:


> I for one very very rarely go into vape shops. If i need something i just order online.


Me too - but they are still shops. What I miss about my online shops is that they don't seem to give a damn. Twisp online which relies so much on loyalty to the brand is choepstill. No messaging to their prior customers. They might just as well have fallen off the face of the earth.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/6/20)

king-ding-n-ling said:


> Definitely miss buying unnecessary things and being in the dogbox for buying unnecessary things.... So now i miss the peace and quiet of being in the dogbox.



Lol Classic

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (24/6/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> I miss the convenience.
> 
> But wont support my local shop anymore as I have been for last 4yrs.
> I know they been doing side dealings to stay afloat during this time and when I contacted the owner to try get some e liquid ( i have their personal number ) , I got a message saying sorry cant help.
> ...



Go to the actual store, no one will confirm over text message. If they still refuse, find a new retailer as many are happy to sell.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/6/20)

Our local vape shop is owner run, he is the only employee. I miss the coffee and chats, and all the new goodies and juices, we have built up a very good relationship over the years. He has helped me a lot during this period. Just another big advantage of living in a small town where people are still "People's people".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee (24/6/20)

This thread is making me sad, I miss my customers 

I have run into a few of them in socially distanced queues around town, had a few brief chats here and there but it's just not the same... I need to see people smile again

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Kirsty101 (24/6/20)

I miss the Vapestudio in Meyerton. The friendliest peeps around. Always a chat a smile a laugh always helpful. Grant and his Team are the Best 

If i need advise or help they are always willing to sit and chat and do what they can. they taught me to wick my own tank which through this time has been super handy lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (24/6/20)

BumbleBee said:


> I need to see people smile again



Not just in vape shops, but everywhere in public.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## BumbleBee (24/6/20)

Adephi said:


> Not just in vape shops, but everywhere in public.


Absolutely, for the most part people seem to be in “safe mode” when out in public, when the mask is on it’s like they’re cut off from reality, I do it too... I’m so sick of this shit

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Can relate 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/6/20)

BumbleBee said:


> This thread is making me sad, I miss my customers
> 
> I have run into a few of them in socially distanced queues around town, had a few brief chats here and there but it's just not the same... I need to see people smile again



I feel ya! This thread made me super sad too! I miss sitting in the shops and bantering with customers, so many laughs and friendly faces! Its so weird to be driving around and think to myself let me pop in to one of the stores for a bit and then coming to the realization that I cant! So sick of this crap!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------

